# Sleeping with his eyes open!



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley is laying next to me, sound asleep, in REM sleep, with his eyes open!
Looks kinda gross, but it is interesting too. I took several photos of him and he never woke from his dream (which was very active since his eyes and his paws were jerking all over the place). I think he was dreaming of chasing his ball! Or, maybe he was dreaming of the CO detector he took out of the socket and destroyed last night? No, he didn't get to the batteries. And this is the first time since he was a young pup he did this. Ripped up the insides of my favorite boots too.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Dakota sleeps with her eyes open sometimes too. It's actually scary for me because I then walk over to her to make sure sure she is breathing. Sometimes I can't see her chest move and blut out her name. She then jumps up and looks at me as if to say "I was in the middle of a great dream".


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Ooooh, mine has done this too. Ugh. It's so gross. I get squeamish really easy when it comes to eyes. Mom's side of the family is full of doctors and other medical practitioners so come family re-union time every now and then one of the older members thinks it is fun to bring in a video of their own cataract surgery. I have to leave the room to avoid getting sick =/.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha does this too sometimes and it's really unsettling.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly does this too. It sort of creeps me out.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My last dog did that a LOT. So far, not so much with Abby.
What creeps me out about Abby is that I can see her heart beat.


----------

